# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "А страна эта - детский сад" - все, что связано с моим вторым домом

## Vitolda

Когда я о форуме IN-KU еще совсем ничего не знала, пришлось мне делать 20-минутный фильм о нашем детском саде. Тогда я впервые попыталась работать с видео. Да и вообще, делала все полностью сама и все впервые. А камеру, взятую на временное пользование, тогда первый и последний раз в руках держала.
А начинался фильм тоже с разговора о счастье!

----------

laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Иишка (26.06.2019), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> А начинался фильм тоже с разговора о счастье!


ЗдОрово!!! И это было НАЧАЛО?!! Дебют?!! Ирина, совсем не похоже на работу новичка...У каждого свой ДАР! Сегодня мы об этом говорили с Ларочкой (Lara) И как же это КЛАССНО!!! Каждый здесь, на Форуме,  может показать, на что способен, каким ТАЛАНТОМ обладает. Ты начала поражать с первых своих работ, а здесь - в своей темке, в своем ДОМИКЕ - прямо с порога))))) Спасибо тебе!.. :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  А еще - голос за кадром - он твой?.. :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018), Иишка (26.06.2019), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> А еще - голос за кадром - он твой?..


Да, голос за кадром - мой. Автора стихотворения не знаю, оно из Интернета. А текст в прозе - тоже мой. 

И работа эта - самая-самая первая, самая трудная... До сих пор вспоминаю бессонные ночи, ведь закончить нужно было в срок. Но и напряженная работа, ощущение своей необходимости - это тоже СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот уже несколько лет перед выпускным праздником я показываю презентацию о дошкольных годах наших подготовишек. Детям - накануне праздника, а родителям - перед самым его началом, пока ребята готовятся к своему первому балу. С большим удовольствием вплела бы кадры в канву праздника, но пока нет у меня технической возможности это сделать... 
Сначала это были презентации с написанным текстом, в программе PowerPoint сделанные. Примерно вот такие: http://yadi.sk/d/Vq4gC8xl3NISY
А теперь читать больше ничего не нужно, только слушать и смотреть. И это - тоже счастье, видеть как растут и умнеют наши ребята!

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.04.2017), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова хочу коснуться своей самой первой видеоработы, того фильма, который я о нашем детском саде делала. Это была первая проба пера, самый трудоемкий проект. Но получился он почти одноразовым. Показали мы фильм на конкурсе "Детский сад года" - ну и все. Больше он, вроде как и не нужен никому именно в таком виде. Еще пару раз показывали его родителям наших будущих воспитанников, но 20 минут смотреть на чужих детей. слушать интервью с незнакомыми родителями, нашими выпускниками, школьным учителем и т.д. - это не особо интересно. 
Поэтому часть видео материалов я использовала в своеобразной визитке нашего детского сада, клипе на одну из моих любимых песен "Радостный вальс" Оли Сивухиной. Пока клип сделан со старой аудиозаписью, которая верно передает характер песни, но плюс не качественный, тихий, со скрипом и призвуками. 
В этом году нашему детскому саду исполняется 50 лет! К круглой дате и визиточку обновлю, использую фонограмму Людмилы Севериновой с голосом Марины Мельник. Какое счастье, что теперь есть такая замечательная запись одной из моих любимых песен!!!
А пока - вот такой "Радостный вальс"

----------

laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), ttanya (23.09.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

К тому же самому конкурсу, что и первое свое видео, делала я презентацию о нашем детском саде. Здесь снова за кадром звучит мой голос. А текст - комбинированный. Частично использованы известные стихи, частично сочинен мной.
http://yadi.sk/d/fDZ7AxS54EXex - в архиве презентация, звуковой файл и текстовый. Чтобы презентация воспроизвелась со звуком, нужно сначала извлечь файла из архива.
http://yadi.sk/d/o8tcbpkC3GM6W - а здесь отдельно - текст к презентации, может быть кому-то пригодится!

----------

laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), ttanya (23.09.2016), Елена М (14.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о семейном счастье!!! Но на этот раз - не моем. В каждом детском саду встречаются семьи самые-самые разные. Среди них и такие, которым по доброму, белой завистью позавидовать можно. У нас среди таких - семья Петровых. Мама, папа и двое детей. Юля - гимназистка, но раньше 5 лет ходила в наш сад, и Володя. Сейчас он уже в выпускной группе.
Первый раз мы выдвигали эту семью на конкурс семей воспитанников ДОУ "В кругу семьи" в 2008 году, когда Володя еще ясельную группу посещал. Среди конкурсантов он был самым младшим. Семья достойно выступила в каждом из этапов конкурса. А это были визитка, спортивная страничка и семейное исполнение песни. Но больше всего и жюри и публику восхитило, как двухлетний Володя, забыв о полном зале публики, серьезно и старательно выполнял спортивную разминку под музыку, а потом с восторгом и упоением старался забить мяч в ворота. Поэтому вопросов и сомнений не возникло, победа семье была присуждена в спортивной номинации.



В прошлом году мы снова выдвигали Петровых на районный конкурс "Успешная семья-2012". Здесь конкурсных этапа было два. Визитка и "Семейные увлечения". Семья интересная, каждый человек в ней, включая 6-и летнего мальчика - личности яркие. Поэтому сочинять текст для их конкурсных выступлений было приятно и интересно. Может быть кому-то предстоит участие в  подобных мероприятиях и мой текст чем-то поможет в подготовке. http://yadi.sk/d/aZLbgPmh4FHaZ - здесь визитка семьи
А этап "Семейные увлечения" мы решили представить как телепередачу "Пока все дома". Вот что из этого получилось: http://yadi.sk/d/dVRbnFWt4FHlD

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

А в марте этого года в районном конкурсе "Успешная семья - 2013" от нашего детского сада принимала участие семья Костенковых. Оба мальчика - наши воспитанники. 



*Вот так члены семейной команды представляли друг друга:*

*Наш смелый капитан – Костенков Сергей* - 30 лет, инженер.
Надежный и сильный. Хозяйственный и невозмутимый. Мастер на все руки. Любит не только рулить кораблем, но и кататься на машине, велосипеде, на роликах и коньках. После долгих плаваний любит отдыхать на природе. Учится в аспирантуре и магистратуре.
*Наш квартмейстер и кок – Костенкова Мария* – 30 лет, инженер. Добрая и умная, настойчивая и заботливая, терпеливая и гибкая. Вкусно готовит, шьет все, что попадет в руки – от трусов до штор! Мастер японского маникюра, мастер по наращиванию ресниц. Любит цветы, шоколадки и ласковые слова. Рулит не только капитаном корабля, но и швейной и автомашиной. Учится в магистратуре.
*Наш старпом – Костенков Андрей* – 6 лет, старший детсадовец. Любознательный, рассудительный и смышленый. Любит играть в настольные игры, конструировать, решать логические задачи, разгадывать кроссворды. Шутки в свой адрес воспринимает серьезно. Любит ловить маму на слове и рыбу на крючок. Помогает папе и маме по хозяйству. Защитник в доме и в хоккейной команде. Любит забивать голы в ворота противника, кататься на папиных плечах, на коньках, роликах и велосипеде. У него, как говорят французы, «зеленая рука» - какое семя ни посадит – все вырастает! Хозяин огорода.
*Наш юнга - Костенков Михаил* – 2 года, ясельный детсадовец. Беззаботный и озорной. Любит играть сам с собой, кататься на папе и маме, на игрушечной  машине. Осваивает разговорную речь. Четко знает, что ему надо и умеет довести это до окружающих. Выражает особым визгом и прыжками радость, когда вся семья собирается вместе. Любит обниматься и целоваться.

Но самое большое впечатление на зрителей произвел вальс в исполнении мамы и папы, к которому присоединились и дети (к сожалению несмазанной фотографии с детьми не получилось).

----------

galka56 (23.03.2016), olga kh (05.04.2017), ttanya (23.09.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИША,* СИДЕЛА Б И СИДЕЛА, ГОСТИЛА Б И ГОСТИЛА В ТВОЕЙ ЧУДЕСНОЙ ТЕМКЕ! ВОТ, ВРОДЕ, И ОБЩАЛИСЬ МЫ  НЕ СОВСЕМ РЕДКО, А СТОЛЬКО НОВОГО УЗНАЛА О ТЕБЕ! ПРЯМО, КАК В ТОМ АНЕКДОТЕ: "ТАК ВОТ ОН КАКОЙ - ОЛЕНЬ СЕВЕРНЫЙ!!!" 

КАК ПОВЕЗЛО ДЕТСАДИКУ С ТОБОЙ!!!
И КАК ТЫ УСПЕВАЕШЬ ВСЁ?!!! ПОРОЙ,
ОТ СОБСТВЕННЫХ МУЗРУКОВСКИХ ЗАТЕЙ,
ВПАДАЕШЬ В СТУПОР, ДЕФИЦИТ ИДЕЙ,
А У ТЕБЯ СВОИХ ДЕТИШЕК ТРОЕ, 
ГАЗЕТА, САЙТ ... И НЕТ ПОКОЯ
НАВЕРНЯКА, НИ ДНЁМ, НИ НОЧЬЮ,
НИ ЛЕТОМ ЖАРКИМ, НИ ЗИМОЙ...
ДА! ПОВЕЗЛО ДЕТСАДИКУ С ТОБОЙ!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017), Vitolda (16.01.2018), Иишка (26.06.2019), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Я снова вернусь к своим "непрямым обязанностям" в детском саду.

Несколько лет назад каждый детский сад в нашем городе обязали иметь свой сайт. Поначалу мы обратились к родителям-программистам. Мы тогда еще и сами не знали толком, чего же от сайта хотим.

А потом, опять полностью заново, сайт детского сада делала я. Поначалу мне много помогал младший сын, тогда еще девятиклассник. Теперь его компьютерная грамотность ОЧЕНЬ возросла, тем более что учится он на программиста, но и занятость возросла тоже. Но и моя компьютерная грамотность на месте не стояла! Так что теперь сайтом занимаюсь самостоятельно.

Дважды мы принимали участие в городском, и один раз в областном конкурсе сайтов образовательных учреждений. И становились призерами.

Первый тур областного конкурса сайтов был заочный. Необходимо было предоставить презентацию, рассказывающую о сайте. Вот ее я и хочу показать. Может быть кому-то будут интересны и полезны принципы подбора и размещения материала.

http://yadi.sk/d/f-r5oQaj4HqaA

А сейчас на нашем сайте большая "реконструкция". Я полностью меняю его дизайн. Поэтому временно некоторые странички недоступны. Есть в данный момент и некоторые технические сложности на Народе, из-за которых то и дело пропадают вдруг последние изменения... Надеюсь, что это временно. Но если кому-то интересно посмотреть на рабочий вариант - добро пожаловать!!! 
http://mdoy69.narod.ru/

----------

laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Елена М (14.04.2016), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> ...Поначалу мне много помогал младший сын, тогда еще девятиклассник. Теперь его компьютерная грамотность ОЧЕНЬ возросла, тем более что учится он на программиста, но и занятость возросла тоже. Но и моя компьютерная грамотность на месте не стояла! Так что теперь сайтом занимаюсь самостоятельно.
> Дважды мы принимали участие в городском, и один раз в областном конкурсе сайтов образовательных учреждений. И становились призерами...


Ну, что тут скажешь?!
 «Ахи» лишь да «охи»!
Взгляд восхищённый, :Tender: 
Да завистливые вздохи!!! :Mauridia 02:  :Mauridia 02:

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017), Иишка (26.06.2019), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Не так давно понадобилась мне презентация об использовании ИКТ в работе музыкального руководителя. И работала я над ней так, как обычно большинство из нас сценарии пишет. Взяла готовую, выставленную в сети презентацию Татьяны Гордеевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3958300 и переделала ее для себя. 

А поскольку переделок оказалось достаточно много, считаю возможным свою презентацию показать, надеюсь, пригодится кому-нибудь!
https://yadi.sk/d/QubUIqk6w49Ee

P.S. В 2016 году я доработала презентацию. Сейчас в сообщении стоит ссылка на новый вариант.

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (11.05.2020), M.Ch (27.08.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Tatleo (31.01.2021), Vita_72 (16.09.2021), говорушка (10.05.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Как об одном из возможных вариантов применения компьютерных технологий в развитии музыкально-ритмических движений в презентации говорится об использовании схем танцев.
Вот здесь https://yadi.sk/d/5jgTGnKMwmySeg - своеобразное приложение. 
Это схема одного из самых моих любимых танцев - "Зима-красавица". В нем нет сложных танцевальных движений, а вся красота за счет перестроений. И в разучивании его очень может помочь применение компьютерных технологий. 
Сначала можно посмотреть видео - исполнение танца воспитанниками Аллы Евтодьевой -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJjlDY9L5KY 
Затем познакомить ребят со схемой перестроений (это первые 25 слайдов презентации). При условии, что дети уже знают условные обозначения этот момент проходит быстро.
А следующие слайды - это эта же схема, но с наложением музыки и автоматической сменой слайдов. При наличии большого экрана и проектора можно танцевать, глядя на схему-подсказку

P.S. - Для того, чтобы кадры менялись вместе с музыкой НЕОБХОДИМО РАЗАРХИВИРОВАТЬ ПАПКУ с файлами!!!

----------

jarinka (05.04.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), M.Ch (27.08.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Olyashka (25.06.2016), TOSIA (22.03.2017), ttanya (23.09.2016), говорушка (10.05.2020)

----------


## aichka

> Как об одном из возможных вариантов применения компьютерных технологий в развитии музыкально-ритмических движений в презентации говорится об использовании схем танцев.
> Вот здесь http://yadi.sk/d/Imk-2S8O4NvXw - своеобразное приложение.
> Это схема одного из самых моих любимых танцев - "Зима-красавица". В нем нет сложных танцевальных движений, а вся красота за счет перестроений. И в разучивании его очень может помочь применение компьютерных технологий.





> Затем познакомить ребят со схемой перестроений (это первые 25 слайдов презентации). При условии, что дети уже знают условные обозначения этот момент проходит быстро.
> А следующие слайды - это эта же схема, но с наложением музыки и автоматической сменой слайдов. При наличии большого экрана и проектора можно танцевать, глядя на схему-подсказку


Это какой нужно иметь компьютерный ум и нестандартное мышление, чтобы создать не просто немую схему смены движений - первые 25 кадров.. а *пойти дальше - именно используя ИКТ - сделать так, чтобы смена фигур танца менялась АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ и с НАЛОЖЕНИЕМ музыки - ИМЕННО В НУЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ смены музыкальной фразы!
 Вы досмотрите схему до конца и увидите, что она состоит из 2-х частей: простая смена картинок-схем фигур танца и их смена автоматическая с музыкой..
*
Для меня это - космос, китайский язык...

Девчонки, представляете- как это поможет детям запомнить смену и последовательность движений, учитывая, что визуальная память у детей -цепкая и хваткая!

Посмотрят они пару раз эти плавно сменяющиеся кадры, и всё, считай, танец в голове "сфотографировался"...а как здорово - закреплять мысленно такие танцы в группе при помощи таких схем - показанных на буке или DVD...

Я считаю, что такой подход к разучиванию танцев- это совершенно новый, современный подход в обучении детей, с учётом ФГТ, ИКТ... вообщем, всё в ногу со временем..и детям интересно, и результат не замедлит ждать...

Браво, Иришка! Твоё прогрессивное мышление поражает и завораживает!

----------

Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА большое спасибо ВАМ!!!

----------


## Valenta

> Это какой нужно иметь компьютерный ум и нестандартное мышление, чтобы создать не просто немую схему смены движений - первые 25 кадров.. а [B][I][COLOR="#0000FF"]пойти дальше - именно используя ИКТ - сделать так, чтобы смена фигур танца менялась АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ и с НАЛОЖЕНИЕМ музыки - ИМЕННО В НУЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ смены музыкальной фразы!...


Да я давно говорю: *"МЕГАМОЗГ!!!!"*
*ИРИШ, СПАСИБО* ЗА ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ СУПЕРСКИЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!! :Tender:

----------

Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и для наших дошколят любовь к своей малой , а затем и большой Родине начинается с собственного опыта, со своих знаний и привязанностей.
Наш детский сад расположен довольно удачно. Вместе со старшими дошкольниками мы можем не только по ближайшим улицам на экскурсии пойти, но и дошагать до краеведческого музея, картинной галереи, планетария... И, конечно же, рассказываем ребятам о нашем городе, о Пензе. 
Нам ведь действительно есть чем гордиться!!!
В нашем городе одни из старейших в России музыкальное и художественное училище! Замечательный драматический театр. И не только своим новым, прекрасным внутри и снаружи зданием, но и своими актерами, театральными традициями. У нас единственный в мире музей одной картины!.... 
У нас много и активно строят. И при этом - сохраняют памятники архитектуры, поддерживают и реставрируют старинные здания. 
У нас столько знаменитых земляков! Знаменитых в самых разных областях: врачи Бурденко и Филатов, космонавты Пацаев и Самокутяев, режиссер Меерхольд, Белинский, Лермонтов, Денис Давыдов .... Этот список можно продолжать очень долго!
Обо всем этом, и о многом другом, постоянно говорим мы с нашими детьми. А как любят смотреть они презентации, в которых видят знакомые места! Глаза горят, каждый готов своими знаниями поделиться, рассказать чем лично ему дорого то или иное место.
Разговор о малой Родине не прекращается в нашем саду никогда. Но этот год - особый. Пензе исполняется 350 лет! Поэтому и внимания юбилярше больше, чем всегда. Воспитательница старшей группы принесла в детский сад свой альбом, в который она уже несколько лет вклеивает газетные статьи и фотографии старой Пензы, рассказы об истории ее улиц и памятников. Теперь этот альбом рассматривают в каждой группе! Родители вместе с детьми рисуют знакомые городские места, и выставку этих рисунков тоже приходят посмотреть все наши дошколята. Мою презентацию "Пенза старинная и современная" ребята уже внимательно рассмотрели, сравнили фотографии в одном и том же месте, но с большой разницей во времени, порадовались знакомым местам... 
А теперь мы молча (ведь песня звучит), но с горящими глазами, смотрим клип о любимом городе.
Очень жалею. что не нашла аудиозаписи замечательной песни "Пройдись по Пензенскому краю", которую сочинил уроженец Пензенской области Борис Трубин, проработавший много лет в Казанской консерватории, на стихи нашей поэтессы Матрены Смирновой:
_Пройдись по пензенскому краю,
 Когда он в зелень весь одет,
 Когда черемуха купает
 В Суре свой ароматный цвет.
 Сады в одежде белоснежной,
 В зеленом бархате земля.
 Недаром Лермонтов так нежно
 Любил родимые поля…_

Эту песню я сама детям спою. А в клипе звучит песня совсем новая, к юбилею сочиненная  нашими земляками -музыка Серебрякова слова Гвоздева

----------

olga kh (05.04.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Ларонька

Ирина! Большое спасибо за презентацию очень нужный и полезный материал!

----------


## Vitolda

Приближается наш профессиональный праздник...
Год назад к этому дню я делала видео-караоке, чтобы вместе со своими сотрудниками спеть без предварительной подготовки. Музыка - всем известная "Милая моя" Визбора. А слова - кем-то сочиненный "Гимн воспитателя". Минусовка, правда, без мелодии звучит.. Но ведь мы, музыкальные руководители - рядом! Да и воспитатели к счастью бывают с хорошим слухом и голосом, тоже не подведут. Новые строчки появляются чуть раньше, чем их очередь подошла. Это специально, чтобы действительно без подготовки спеть можно было.
Может быть кому-нибудь тоже захочется импровизированный хор устроить и тогда мой клип-караоке пригодится?

----------

jarinka (05.04.2017), laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Tatleo (31.01.2021), ttanya (23.09.2016), Елена М (14.04.2016), Олюр (19.01.2019), эллона (12.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о них, о воспитателях...
Этот клип делала в мае, перед выпускными... К песне, которая всем, наверное, уже знакома. А клип захотелось универсальным сделать, без фотографий, только на картинках. Не так уж много смогла в сети рисунков с воспитателями найти... Потому - некоторые даже повторяются... Зато детей - озорных, с буйной фантазией, занятых разными видами детсадовской деятельности - сколько угодно! Эти картинки постаралась в одном стиле взять...

Итак, *"Воспитатель"*

----------

Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), Jaga (26.06.2019), jarinka (05.04.2017), laratet (28.03.2017), Lenochka121212 (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), Tatleo (31.01.2021), ttanya (23.09.2016), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021)

----------


## stranikira

Какие чудесные клипы у Вас получаются!!!

----------


## Vitolda

А сейчас - свежий клип на воспитательскую тему. Тоже хотелось, чтоб универсальным он был... На этот раз фотографии использованы - но с самыми-самыми разными воспитательскими и детскими лицами, обобщенный образ воспитателя... Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится

*"Воспитательницы наши"*

----------

laratet (28.03.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Ириночка, какая же ты у нас!.. Золотая просто!!! Такие подарки и так вовремя!!! Спасибо тебе ОГРОМНОЕ!!! И идея замечательная - посмотреть, послушать, самим спеть) Хоровое пение объединяет))) Во скольких же детских садах нынче будет в наш праздничный день теплее от этого и душевнее!..

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Ах, какие чудесные подарки нам подарила Иринушка к празднику!!! 
Уникальные!!! Эксклюзивные!!! 
Сколько радости в них и гордости за нашу прекрасную профессию!!! 
Словно крылышки вырастают!!! 
Спасибо Вам, Добрая Волшебница и Щедрый на подарки Человек!!!_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/5914861.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! Как всё красиво и талантливо!Спасибо от всех наших педагогов, я думаю, что все с большим удовольствием споют караоке на нашем профессиональном празднике ( так мы ещё не пели).Спасибо за ваш чудесный щедрый подарок!!!*

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Vitolda (16.01.2018), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Травка

Ира, спасибо за чудесные и очень ценные подарки! Даже не представляю, как я раньше жила без мультимедийки...

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Vitolda (16.01.2018), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> "Воспитатель"





> "Воспитательницы наши"


Просто замечательно! Спасибо!

----------


## olga kh

> Может быть кому-нибудь тоже захочется импровизированный хор устроить и тогда мой клип-караоке пригодится?


Ирочка-солнышко!!! Еще как все пригодилось!!! Сегодня поздравлялись - смотрели твои видеоклипы и с детьми, и со взрослыми...И пели, конечно! Так душевно, до слез!.. Мне кажется, у каждого слезы накатывались, особенно на припев песни! Спасибо автору стихов, Ю.Визбору и, конечно, тебе, Ириш!!! Умеешь ты вручать подарки - славные такие, и так вовремя!!! У меня все опять получилось в последний момент( Вчера ночью (можно сказать, сегодня))) сочинила поздравление, накидала ход праздника нашего - и поздравились! Благодаря твоим работам, никто и не понял, что все это у меня вышло накануне!.. Выручалочка ты наша, волшебница-дарительница!!! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!! Твори на радость всем!!!

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, и от меня огромнейшее спасибо за видеоклипы!!!
Поздравляю с праздником, творческих успехов!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/6152302m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина доброе вам спасибо за вашу красоту, доброту, которое вы нам дарите! У нас как раз 3 октября будет отмечаться праздник, правда немного с опозданием, но так получилось, и ваши подарки для нас педагогов - праздник вдвойне! И впервые мы собираемся 2 садика вместе. Я думаю все будут в восторге от ваших  видеоклипов. Мне очень нравиться бывать у вас в гостях, вы настолько мягкий и доброй души человек, к вам поэтому тянет как к магниту. СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШЕ ПОДАРКИ!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень часто слышу вопросы: как скачать видео. Вот и получилась такая презентация
* "Как скачать с Ютуба"* https://yadi.sk/i/cvCezgot3WMLkq 

Почему в этой теме ее выставляю? Потому что для меня было счастьем - научиться сохранять у себя видео понравившихся танцев! А теперь - счастьем будет если мои видеозарисовки или ритмяшки люди сохранить смогут. Если понравится, конечно...

----------

Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Да ты золотая, Ириш! Ну как все у тебя складно, доступно и понятно!!! Я уже научилась с твоей помощью, но сколько же еще "спасибок" ты получишь за этот подарок!!!

----------


## Valenta

> Да ты золотая, Ириш! Ну как все у тебя складно, доступно и понятно!!! Я уже научилась с твоей помощью, но сколько же еще "спасибок" ты получишь за этот подарок!!!


Да, *Оль*, ГОЛОВААаа!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Tender: 
Всё всегда по делу, точно и аккуратно. СПАСИБО, *ИРОЧКА!* 
*СПАСИБО,* что есть ТЫ - вот такая глубокая, разносторонняя, внимательная и отзывчивая к людям!
[IMG]http://s20.******info/0f1569fabacdca228937cab6e704c36a.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s16.******info/4b8bde0ca4cacb74f306955041430cfc.gif[/IMG]

----------


## никуленок

Ирина, спасибо вам большое!!!! Погостила тут у Вас )))))) столько полезностей всяких нашла!!!!! Успехов Вам!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Наводила порядок в папках со своими видео и наткнулась вот на это... 
Впервые в моем детском саду экран стал полноправным участником праздника на выпускном в 2014 году. 
Уже много лет, как только чуть-чуть овладела компьютером, а в саду появилась мультимедийка, делала я подборку фотографий выпускников и показывала родителям перед праздником. Сначала это молчаливые презентации были, потом озвученные видео.. Да я уже и рассказывала об этом, и аботы свои показывала.. чуть раньше, в этой же теме... Но всегда это было отдельным моментом, перед праздником, когда кто-то сидит и внимательно смотрит.. до слез.. Кто-то ходит в зал и обратно, озабоченный приготовлением.. Кто-то вовсе еще не пришел.. А пред самым праздником спешно сворачивали экран, выставляя стойку за дверь, убирали стол, проектор и провода - и начиналось действие.
Теперь экран стационарно висит на стене, а проектор - под потолком, а я могу использовать свои видео не только на занятии, но и во время праздника. Как и случилось впервые на выпускном 2014 года. Видео усиливало впечатление от выступления детей. А после праздника каждый желающий родитель получил его на флешку или диск.
Сегодня случайно наткнулась на этот ролик... Вроде бы тяжелая группа была.. А смотришь теперь - и вспоминается какими же хорошими были ребята! Успехов им в школе, а главное - в жизни!!! Счастливого полета!!!

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), lipa29 (05.03.2016), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Ярик (03.03.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Странное чувство, Ириш! Дети другие, детский сад другой, город не мой...А как будто и дети мои, и детский сад, и город)))) Слезы подступали, внутри что-то трепещется просто)) Чувствительные мы особы - дошкольные работники))) Спасибо тебе за это чувство, за эти ощущения! И, конечно, счастья твоим выпускникам (а они - шалуны и непоседы, действительно, позднее кажутся самыми дорогими, потому что вкладываешь в них гораздо больше) И тем приятнее потом наблюдать, что "выросло и воспиталось")))

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

*Ирочка!!! Спасибо за клипы, презентации!!! Ты умничка. Каждый раз поражаюсь твоему мастерству  и идеям, которые сыплются, как из рога изобилия. Поздравляю с праздником!!! Успехов во всех начинаниях, здоровья и семейного счастья!!!*

[img]http://*********net/7230206m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Vitolda

Своими навыками в общении с компьютером время от времени делюсь с теми, кто только начинает знакомство с этим "зверем". Так в свое время появилась презентация о том, как скачивать с ютуба.. А еще - 
*Презентация о создании презентаций*

Делюсь!

https://yadi.sk/i/5uBSWrtXoSh_EA

----------

aichka (11.02.2016), Alexandra_B (14.02.2016), Anna57 (14.04.2016), annapenko (14.04.2016), Borkova Pavlovo (23.03.2016), Danon (14.02.2016), divaone (28.03.2017), Elen 77 (22.03.2016), elena_vrn (14.05.2017), EVGESKA (05.04.2017), galy-a (06.08.2017), Irina Sirin (15.04.2016), Irochka-777 (18.04.2016), jarinka (05.04.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), ki-ki (12.02.2016), Lempi (14.04.2016), lenik (11.02.2016), Mapuu (11.02.2016), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), Natasha56 (12.02.2016), nezabudka-8s (11.02.2016), notka47 (12.02.2016), olga kh (11.02.2016), olgineza (12.02.2016), Raisa Vayner (14.04.2016), Rita03 (12.07.2017), sima (17.02.2016), strelka_64 (11.02.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (11.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.04.2016), ttanya (23.09.2016), tvelen (17.02.2016), Valenta (11.02.2016), varvara7371 (05.03.2016), Vassa (14.02.2016), Wera Ivannikova (12.02.2016), ya-annushka (12.03.2017), буссоница (11.02.2016), Валя Муза (13.02.2016), герана (11.03.2017), гномик (12.02.2016), говорушка (10.05.2020), гунька (12.02.2016), Елена М (14.04.2016), Ирина Ивановна (26.08.2017), КНА (24.04.2016), Леонушка (13.02.2016), Лисица-Л (12.02.2016), Любовь Р. (14.02.2016), Люсева (12.02.2016), мандаришка (02.03.2016), Мелодия69 (15.04.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (12.04.2017), НСА (11.02.2016), Озма (12.02.2016), Оксинья (12.02.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.04.2016), Травка (12.02.2016), Триолька (28.04.2016), эллона (12.02.2016), Юлианна Тропина (27.03.2017), ЮЛилиана (13.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ух ты, Ирочка!!! Какая полезная презентация!!! Все по полочкам! Спасибо большое!!! Когда я училась в свое время этому, записывала со слов коллеги тоже по пунктикам, и все время "спотыкалась" на музыке для презентации. А сейчас у тебя увидела это несколько иначе, и, мне кажется, что гораздо понятнее (проверю, конечно, на деле, но, по крайней мере, пока читала твои рекомендации, было все очень доступно и понятно) Еще раз - СПАСИБО, Ирочка!!!!!!!! Эх, почему же мы не раньше встретились?..))

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.02.2016), Valenta (12.02.2016), Vitolda (11.02.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> *Презентация о создании презентаций*
> 
> Делюсь!


*Ирина! Спасибо! Нашла для себя много нового и полезного!* :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо за презентацию. До того нужный, наглядный материал. Для меня это настоящий букварь первоклассника. Так доступно, понятно. Ириночка, огромное спасибо. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (12.02.2016), Vitolda (12.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В самом начале этой темы я показывала свою презентацию *"Использование ИКТ в работе музыкального руководителя"*. 
Недавно в этой же теме поместила презентацию о создании презентаций...
А сегодня в этой же теме хочу разместить  еще несколько презентаций обобщающего и обучающего характера, которые могут пригодится педагогам детского сада.

Во-первых, *"ИКТ в работе воспитателя детского сада"*.
Сделана она была для того, чтобы показать воспитателям возможности использования компьютера в работе с дошкольниками, родителями и методической работе воспитателя. И создавала я ее не на пустом месте... Предварительно просмотрела готовые презентации на эту тему, которые смогла найти в сети, читала литературу, ходила по сайтам с играми для дошкольников... Короче говоря, что-то взяла за основу, что-то добавила своего.. В результате получилось то, что получилось.
В ссылке https://yadi.sk/d/0he7V5vPbVLAt - архив. Чтобы получить полное представление о презентации нужно сначала разархивировать файды, а потом уже запускать презентацию. В таком случае некторые картинки будут активными, щелкнув по ним вы запустите игру.

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), galy-a (06.08.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), laratet (28.03.2017), larisakoly (13.03.2017), lenik (05.04.2017), Lenylya (06.03.2016), lusina (09.03.2017), lyalya67 (10.03.2017), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), Oksyyy (28.05.2017), olga kh (05.04.2017), Raisa Vayner (14.04.2016), Rita03 (12.07.2017), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.03.2017), ttanya (23.09.2016), tvelen (15.03.2017), Valenta (01.03.2016), ya-annushka (12.03.2017), бабалена (14.04.2017), буссоница (29.02.2016), герана (11.03.2017), Елена М (14.04.2016), Лорис (08.03.2017), мандаришка (02.03.2016), ольга марущак (11.04.2017), Олюр (15.04.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (09.03.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна презентация о презентации... У нее титульного листа нет, так как я хотела сделать ее не самостоятельной, а частью той, что уже показывала на этих страничках. Но на практике оказалось, что слишком много материала сразу не усваивается.. Лучше воспринимается более мелими, раздробленными частями.. Вот и остался этот фрагмент отдельным. Основное внимание здесь уделяется *"Анимации в презентации"*

https://yadi.sk/i/YA1FaA4DLo5jyg

Ни в коем случае не претендую на истину в последней инстанции! Может быть кто-то умеет сделать это проще и объяснить лучше, но буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится!!!

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), divaone (11.03.2017), Elen 77 (15.04.2016), elena_vrn (14.05.2017), gali (01.08.2017), galy-a (06.08.2017), jarinka (05.04.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), laratet (28.03.2017), lenik (05.04.2017), Lenylya (06.03.2016), lusina (09.03.2017), lyalya67 (10.03.2017), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (27.03.2017), Oksyyy (28.05.2017), olga kh (29.02.2016), Rita03 (12.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.04.2016), ttanya (23.09.2016), tvelen (15.03.2017), Valenta (01.03.2016), Алена43 (26.03.2016), говорушка (10.05.2020), Елена М (14.04.2016), Ирина Ивановна (26.08.2017), мазурка (01.08.2017), мандаришка (02.03.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Повторю в этой же теме и ссылку на свою презентацию "Как скачать с Ютуба", потому что вопрос этот часто оказывается актуальным для многих сотрудников детского сада. Хорошо помню тот период, когда сама могла только любоваться видео, но не умела их сохранить, чтобы рассмотреть получше и использовать в работе. А сейчас мне тоже то и дело поступают с разных сторон вопросы о том, как скачать мои видео. 
Поэтому снова: https://yadi.sk/i/cvCezgot3WMLkq *"Как скачать с Ютуба"*

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Atalia (16.01.2019), Elen 77 (15.04.2016), galusikn (26.03.2019), laratet (28.03.2017), larisakoly (25.06.2019), lenik (05.04.2017), lyalya67 (10.03.2017), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), olga kh (29.02.2016), Raisa Vayner (14.04.2016), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.02.2016), ttanya (23.09.2016), tvelen (15.03.2017), Valenta (01.03.2016), Алена43 (26.03.2016), буссоница (29.02.2016), гунька (01.03.2016), мандаришка (02.03.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Презентация о театрализованной деятельности в детском саду - снова результат изучения уже готовых презентация (я сохранила даже некторые моменты оформления) и литературы по теме. 
Буду рада если пригодится!

*
"Театр в детском саду"* - https://yadi.sk/i/by4jPj3OojKgxQ

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), divaone (28.03.2017), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), jarinka (05.04.2017), laratet (28.03.2017), lenik (05.04.2017), lusina (09.03.2017), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), olga kh (29.02.2016), Rita03 (12.07.2017), Tania-112a (04.04.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.02.2016), ttanya (15.04.2017), tvelen (15.03.2017), Valenta (01.03.2016), буссоница (29.02.2016), Виноград (04.03.2016), гунька (01.03.2016), Ирина Ивановна (26.08.2017), мандаришка (02.03.2016), НСА (26.11.2017), Ольга Сара (29.02.2016), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна презентация. Она для тех, кто хочет освоить создание слайдшоу в программе "Киностудия", которая часто входит в состав базовых программ, уже установленных на компьютере.


*"Создание видео в программе Киностудия*" - https://yadi.sk/i/0oYkOZPJKbISyA 

Если поможет кому-нибудь - буду рада!!!

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Antonya (04.04.2017), Elen 77 (15.04.2016), elena_vrn (14.05.2017), elka (04.08.2017), galy-a (06.08.2017), jarinka (05.04.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), laratet (28.03.2017), lenik (05.04.2017), Lenylya (06.03.2016), mochalova19 (14.04.2017), Muzira (25.04.2017), nataliua.sm (13.04.2017), nezabudka-8s (27.03.2017), Oksyyy (28.05.2017), olga kh (29.02.2016), Rita03 (12.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.02.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.04.2016), ttanya (23.09.2016), tvelen (15.03.2017), Valenta (01.03.2016), Ада (06.03.2016), бабалена (14.04.2017), Виноград (04.03.2016), говорушка (04.03.2016), гунька (01.03.2016), Елена М (14.04.2016), Ирина Ивановна (26.08.2017), Лариса12 (23.03.2016), Лилия79 (11.04.2017), мазурка (01.08.2017), мандаришка (02.03.2016), НСА (26.11.2017), о-ля-ля (23.08.2017), ольга марущак (11.04.2017), Олюр (29.03.2016), смоляночка (15.10.2017), Ярик (31.03.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, спасибо за пошаговое обучение по созданию презентаций,за  нюансы, чтобы презентация была яркая и интересная. СПАСИБО, очень нужный материал. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (29.02.2016), Vitolda (29.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, ты такая УМНИЦА!!! Я все прибрала, рассмотрю, постараюсь понять и научиться) Если что - постучусь за подсказками, думаю, ты выручишь всегда!

----------

aichka (01.03.2016), Valenta (01.03.2016), Vitolda (29.02.2016), Олюр (15.04.2017)

----------


## Valenta

УРА! Ударим ликбезом по  :Meeting:  :Blush2: !!!!! 
*СПАСИБО*, Ирин!!!! Жду теперь после праздничного затишья, чтобы открылись нужные чакры и погрузиться в интересное занятие!

----------

Vitolda (01.03.2016), Олюр (15.04.2017)

----------


## Lenylya

> Я все прибрала, рассмотрю, постараюсь понять и научиться


Спасибо, Ирина за очень нужный материал.  :Vishenka 33:  Думаю буду частым гостем в Вашем домике. 
С наступающим праздником Вас! Весеннего настроения, счастья, творческого вдохновения!!!

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2016)

----------


## Elen 77

Огромное вам СПАСИБО, Ирина за ваши уроки!!! Возьму на вооружение! И буду совершенствоваться! СПАСИБОЧКИИИИИИИИИИ!!!

----------

Vitolda (22.03.2016)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Большое спасибо! Буду изучать.

----------

Vitolda (24.03.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

Какой нужный материал!!! Спасибо! Могу только представить сколько времени на это уходит! :Smile3:

----------

aichka (25.06.2016), Vitolda (25.06.2016)

----------


## Tania-112a

Ирина, спасибо вам огромное за обучающие видео. Спасибо за вашу многогранность и талант. Вы настоящий мастер своего дела. Спасибо за эстетичность ваших работ, за любовь, которую вы вкладываете. Это чувствуется даже с экрана компьютера.

----------

aichka (05.04.2017), Vitolda (06.04.2017), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## jarinka

Ирина, спасибо большое за науку!   всё по полочкам! всё понятно!  спасибо!

----------

aichka (06.04.2017), Vitolda (06.04.2017), Олюр (15.04.2017)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! Огромное спасибо за "обучение чайников".Будем учиться! СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (06.04.2017), Vitolda (06.04.2017), Олюр (15.04.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, спасибо большое за такие нужные уроки! Спасибо, что собрала всё воедино! Спасибо за огромную проделанную работу!!! Очень пригодится!!!

----------

aichka (12.07.2017), Vitolda (14.04.2017), Олюр (15.04.2017)

----------


## Rita03

Иришечка!!!!!!Заглянула в Вашу мастерскую и нашла здесь столько интересного и нужного!!!!!!Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд,творчество , желание делиться и научить других!!!!Творческих успехов,вдохновения и желания  творить!!!Еще раз спасибо!!!!

----------

aichka (12.07.2017), Vitolda (13.07.2017), Олюр (24.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Скоро начнется четвертый учебный год, как у меня в зале постоянно висит экран и видеопроектор. Не нарадуюсь!!! Ни одно занятие не проходит, чтоб не использовала! В каждом виде деятельности возможности применить есть! А иногда маленькие видео фрагментики становятся мотивацией, вокруг которой занятие строится. Вот как в *осеннем занятии с воробышком Пашкой*. ОЧЕНЬ поддерживает интерес ребят к усвоенному материалу!!!

В этом видео - начало занятия, мотивация к деятельности.




А здесь - завершающая точка.




Для подобных видео фрагментов использую мультики, из которых вырезаю подходящие кусочки, соединяю их и переозвучиваю.

----------

aichka (01.08.2017), ivano (07.08.2017), M.Ch (27.08.2017), maksun79 (23.08.2017), nataliua.sm (29.08.2017), olga kh (31.07.2017), Rita03 (01.08.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.08.2017), Valenta (23.08.2017), Zlata (07.11.2017), Ада (04.08.2017), буссоница (31.07.2017), ВесСнушка (02.08.2017), гунька (07.08.2017), Елена М (23.08.2017), колобок56 (01.08.2017), Людмилая (31.07.2017), мазурка (01.08.2017), Ольга Сара (31.07.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (31.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

В прошлом году основой осеннего сценария у моих подготовишек стала *"Волшебная кисточка Осени"*, найденная на просторах интернета. 
По ходу сценария кисточка дважды творит свое волшебство - в руках Осени и в руках Бабы Яги. Оба момента мы обыграли одинаково. Персонаж держит в руках кисть и стоя вполоборота к экрану широкими мазками "рисует". А на экране происходит "перекраска" декораций.

С *домиком бабы Яги* вышло два варианта. Сначала думали, что она свою старенькую серую избушку раскрасит за один раз. И получилось вот такое видео:




А потом решили, что надо паузу сделать! Поудивляться, повосхищаться, да даже поиграть с ребятами, а потом уже докрашивать до конца. И получилось уже два фрагмента:

----------

aichka (06.08.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), ivano (07.08.2017), lenik (26.08.2017), M.Ch (27.08.2017), maksun79 (23.08.2017), marih (25.08.2017), nataliua.sm (29.08.2017), olga kh (07.08.2017), Valenta (23.08.2017), Ада (25.08.2017), ВесСнушка (23.08.2017), гунька (07.08.2017), Ната25 (30.08.2017), Ольга Сара (06.08.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019), Ригина (28.08.2017), Римма1961 (19.09.2017), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

*И второе ЧУДО, произошедшее на этом празднике. Главное чудо - когда Осень своей волшебной кисточкой перекрашивает все вокруг в яркие, осенние тона!






Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь еще!!!*

----------

aichka (06.08.2017), EVGESKA (23.08.2017), galy-a (06.08.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), Irochka-777 (28.08.2017), ivano (07.08.2017), lenik (26.08.2017), M.Ch (27.08.2017), maksun79 (23.08.2017), marih (25.08.2017), nataliua.sm (29.08.2017), Natasha39 (07.08.2017), olga kh (07.08.2017), sima (23.08.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.08.2017), Valenta (23.08.2017), Ада (25.08.2017), Алена43 (31.08.2017), ВесСнушка (23.08.2017), гунька (07.08.2017), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Дюймовочка (18.09.2017), Елена М (23.08.2017), зулико (23.08.2017), лариса61 (23.08.2017), Лёка61 (23.08.2017), Лорис (23.08.2017), Марийка-Умница (23.08.2017), на.та.ли. (23.08.2017), Озма (24.08.2017), Ольга Сара (06.08.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019), Римма1961 (19.09.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019), Ульбинка (24.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь еще!!!


Ирочка!! Пригодится- это не то слово!

Не буду скрывать, что прошлогодний осенний утренник для подготовишек я делала именно по этому сценарию и с Ирочкиными волшебными превращениями!

Это получилось- просто ЧУДО! 

Одно дело, когда раньше воспитатели мучились вопросом- как же сделать это превращение листьев- чтобы дети ахнули- и своими руками  пытались сделать эту метаморфозу... 

а теперь, когда нам в помощь экран и руки мастера- которые создали целый мультфильм, настоящие спецэффекты, от которых дети просто визжат от радости и удивления!

На утреннике дети были потрясены этими эффектами и превращениями!

Как же ярко, наглядно, крупно, заметно всем- и детям, и зрителям, это происходит на экране, сколько вздохов умиления, сколько смеха вызывали эти перекрашивания Бабой Ягой своего домика и сколько возгласов восторга- когда Осень проводила своей волшебной кисточкой- и природа реально становилась на экране яркой, разноцветной, бушующей всеми красками! 

Даже взрослые ахали от восхищения, а уж дети - просто были в восторге!

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за такую потрясающую помощь, за эту красоту, мастерство, за то, что с твоей легкой руки наши утренники становятся настоящими театральными представлениями- с такими яркими, живыми декорациями!

Всем советую взять эти спецэффекты на осенний праздник и увидите- как шумно, как эмоционально и радостно будут реагировать ваши дети!

Спасибо, Ирочка, ещё и ещё раз!

mini_6.jpg

----------

EVGESKA (23.08.2017), lenik (26.08.2017), olga kh (07.08.2017), Valenta (23.08.2017), Vitolda (07.08.2017), Ирина Ивановна (26.08.2017), Марийка-Умница (23.08.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## M.Ch

Здравствуйте,Ирина! Хотелось бы сказать, что все, что вы делаете, это ПРЕКРАСНО и ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!   :Ok: 
Сегодня зашла на ваш форум и до сих пор  на нем сижу)))) :Tender:  Очень  полезный материал, а главное появляется огромное  ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ на работу!!!
Будьте так добры,поделитесь,пожалуйста,еще раз ссылочкой на презентацию по ИКТ в работе музыкального руководителя, по данной ссылке доступ закрыт( :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (27.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> Здравствуйте,Ирина! Хотелось бы сказать, что все, что вы делаете, это ПРЕКРАСНО и ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!  
> Сегодня зашла на ваш форум и до сих пор  на нем сижу)))) Очень  полезный материал, а главное появляется огромное  ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ на работу!!!


Маргарита, приветствую Вас на форуме и в моем домике! Так приятно, что мои работы вызывают у Вас такую ответную реакцию!!! Очень радостно!!!




> Будьте так добры,поделитесь,пожалуйста,еще раз ссылочкой на презентацию по ИКТ в работе музыкального руководителя, по данной ссылке доступ закрыт(


А с этой ссылкой я как-то сразу намудрила... В то время, когда презентацию выставляла еще только-только училась пользоваться яндекс диском. Может быть Вы и нашли уже чуть дальше в теме правильную, рабочую ссылку на презентацию. Если же нет - пожалуйста: 
https://yadi.sk/d/8c_T3zYZ4NyYu - *ИКТ в работе музыкального руководителя*

----------

aichka (27.08.2017), Irina Sirin (22.06.2019), lalanya (27.08.2017), olga kh (27.08.2017), zwetlana (28.08.2017), Ольга Сара (27.08.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (09.09.2021)

----------


## M.Ch

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!успехов Вам в работе и побольше чудесных идей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (27.08.2017), olga kh (27.08.2017), Vitolda (27.08.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

В общем-то и не планировала я это видео, фрагмент своего последнего выпускного,  показывать.. И девочки как-то не очень уверенно держатся, зажаты.. Пока учили песню - они меня слезами умывали.. А здесь, видимо, много сил уходит, чтобы сдерживаться, вот и закрылись.. А воспитательница - сама не поняла, что петь вместе с ними начала, так всю песню вполголоса и пропела.. Не планировала показывать.. 
А вот сегодня вдруг захотелось..
*
Доброта, 
музыка Дмитрия Дунаева, слова Татьяны Беловой*




Разговорную вставку читает наш замечательный логопед Ирина Ломброзо

----------

aichka (05.11.2017), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), lenik (18.01.2019), ludmila_zub (13.01.2019), MarinaMi (28.01.2018), olga kh (05.11.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (27.01.2018), Valenta (05.11.2017), гунька (05.11.2017), Людмилая (05.11.2017), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019)

----------


## Irina delfin412

Какая чудесная песенка про доброту!А девочки чудесно эту песенку очень хорошо спели!И то,что пел и воспитатель,даже украсило песенку!так чудесно и нежно песенка прозвучала!Спасибо!!!Спасибо авторам песенки!!!Замечательная песенка!

Спасибо за замечательную презентацию о театральной деятельности!Супер!Я ознакомилась с ней с большим удовольствием!Столько открытий я из нее для себя сделала!Я многого не знала!!!СПАСИБО Вам!!!

Не очень люблю эту песенку про воспитателя!Но Ваш клип посмотрела с большим желанием!Классно!!!Большое спасибо за Ваш замечательный подход к творчеству!!!БРАВО!

----------

Vitolda (27.01.2018), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Благодаря форуму на праздниках в моем саду звучат замечательные песни и стихи! Радуюсь тому, что встретила их здесь! И то, что виртуально знакома со многими авторами!

На прошедшем в ноябре концерте ко Дню Матери звучали стихи исключительно с форумских страниц!!!

Спасибо за красоту нежность Марине Мишаковой!

----------

aichka (17.01.2019), EVGESKA (13.01.2019), lenik (18.01.2019), ludmila_zub (13.01.2019), MarinaMi (14.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Марине же огромное спасибо за то, что знакомит нас с чудесными детскими стихами современных авторов!!! ОЧЕНЬ много стихов пришло ко мне из этой темы ее мастерской!

----------

aichka (17.01.2019), EVGESKA (13.01.2019), lenik (18.01.2019), ludmila_zub (13.01.2019), MarinaMi (14.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), говорушка (14.01.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Звучали в нашем саду и несколько трогательных стихотворений Оли Сивухиной. 
Во-первых, Колыбельная дочке. Иринка, логопед наша, правда, была расстроена, что местами перепутала слова или запнулась... Но все равно - слушали ее очень внимательно!!!




И  Олины стихотворения в исполнении моих ребят:

----------

aichka (17.01.2019), EVGESKA (13.01.2019), lenik (18.01.2019), ludmila_zub (13.01.2019), MarinaMi (14.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), говорушка (14.01.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ириша, за такую чудесную подборку стихов!!! Как выразительно читали их твои ребятишки!!! Марише тоже всегда благодарна - она обязательно укажет дорожку к очень интересным авторам, и стихи всегда у них - чудо, как хороши!!! Отдельное спасибо и за то, что мои "придумочки" не остались без твоего внимания! Приятно слушать, приятно знать, что кому-то еще хочется применить их в работе) СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!

----------

Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (16.01.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще пара стихотворных выступлений со Дня Матери. Откуда, из какой темы пришли ко мне эти строки - уже и не помню... Но тоже с нашего форума!

----------

aichka (17.01.2019), EVGESKA (16.01.2019), lenik (18.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), буссоница (16.01.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Моя очаровательная самая младшая солистка  Миланочка читает стихотворение Людмилы Васильевны Кирилловой, а затем исполняет песню "Люблюка" Лидии Кнорозовой.

----------

aichka (17.01.2019), EVGESKA (16.01.2019), olga kh (16.01.2019), буссоница (16.01.2019), Олюр (19.01.2019), Татиана 65 (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Песня "Мамочка любимая моя" (музыка и слова М.Власова) завершала наш ноябрьский концерт, посвященный Дню Матери. В зале - все маленькие артисты. Поют в основном подготовишки, более-менее активно им помогают старшие ребята, а средняя группа - вступает лишь в припевах. Песня поставила яркую и радостную точку в нашем концерте. 




А мой клип к этой песне можно посмотреть в теме "Счастья я тебе желаю, только СОЛНЫШКА в судьбе" - клипы к песням для мам и бабушек https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5525052

----------

MarinaMi (14.03.2020), olga kh (20.01.2019), ttanya (26.01.2019), буссоница (20.01.2019), Татиана 65 (17.03.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году у меня выпускается группа просто замечательная, "легкая" по детям, но очень сложная по родителям... Однако мы с воспитателями рискнули запланировать на праздник 8 Марта детско-родительские номера. И надо сказать - старания увенчались успехом! С удовольствием покажу вам результат!

Трогательный номер - *"Пригласи меня, папа, на вальс!"
*



А за *"Кадриль с мамами"* *Огромное СПАСИБО Алле Евтодьевой!* Это песня из ее диска *"Весенние сюрпризы"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 Как только услышала - сразу же решила, что будем танцевать!!! И повторим с другими детьми и мамами еще не раз!

----------

aichka (17.03.2019), krinka (19.03.2019), lenik (23.03.2019), olga kh (17.03.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), о-ля-ля (17.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019), Татиана 65 (17.03.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Молодцы, Ириша, вот как все получилось трогательно - продолжайте) И папы, так по-детски - и волновались, и подпевали (на переднем плане папа в форме и на дальнем - тоже губами шевелил) На них еще интересней смотреть, чем на детей)) Да, трудно все-таки им быть "на сцене". Наверняка, свою мужскую работу они выполняют уверенно, решительно и смело. А тут сложно им) Но зато, наверное, девчонки ощущали себя настоящими принцессами)  И танец с мамами очень заводной, веселый) Я правильно, Ириш, поняла, что он по показу? Вы же не репетировали специально? Аллочке спасибо - очень классная "домашняя" кадриль получилась!) Спасибо, Ириночка, за приглашение на празднике побывать и тебя повидать))

----------

aichka (19.03.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (18.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Оленька, про кадриль. Воспитатель опросил всех мам, выявляя согласных с ребенком танцевать. Со всеми их детьми мы танцевали. А за 2 недели до праздника я по 2 раза в неделю оставалась в саду до позднего вечера, приглашая мам и пап познакомиться с движениями. Главное было - объяснить и показать заранее один момент - где мамы и дети обходят друг друга. Именно здесь могла "каша"без подготовки получиться. Парочка мам так и не заглянули ко мне, но быстро сориентировались на празднике. Остальные заходили, но по одной. Так что общего танца до момента выступления не было. И для подстраховки, да и что бы не подсказывать движения громкими словами - сама встала в пару с девочкой (с согласия беременной мамы).

----------

aichka (19.03.2019), olga kh (18.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Поняла, Ирочка, спасибо! Видишь, какие молодцы - быстросхватливые-понятливые) Справились легко, если не считать твоих вечеров в детском саду, но такая уж наша долюшка...

----------

aichka (19.03.2019), Vitolda (19.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Как трогательно "Пригласи меня, папа, на вальс" получился! Замечательно  спели девчонки - так  нежно и проникновенно! так чистенько и ласково- просто умнички! А папы-то как волновались - первый раз на сцене- ещё бы..а доченьки держались спокойно и уверенно - помогая папам танцевать.. чудесный и трогательный номер получился!

А уж как я тебе за кадриль благодарна! Смотрела с радостным ожиданием- и пересматривала снова- так заводно, так слаженно и красиво получилось - спасибо тебе великое!
Умничка- замечательно, задорно и весело танец сложился- смотреть- одно удовольствие! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (19.03.2019), Vitolda (19.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один фрагмент нашего весеннего праздника хочу показать сегодня. 

Песня *"Призвание" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* звучала в нашем саду уже дважды. Впервые - прошлым маем, на выпускном - и была там очень уместна!!! А вот в этом году мы с ребятами подарили это признание в любви воспитателям в женский день.
Песня из разряда ОСОБЫХ! С трепетом слушали, с трепетом учили, с трепетом исполнили.. Море чистых светлых слез - детских и воспитательских - пролилось в процессе подготовки.. Хорошие слезы, душу поливающие, для ее роста источник.. И вот что получилось у нас:




*Не устану говорить: СПАСИБО за ТАКУЮ песню!!!*

----------

aichka (20.03.2019), Jaga (26.06.2019), krinka (10.04.2019), lenik (23.03.2019), olga kh (20.03.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), vetlost (06.10.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

В конце марта уже вовсю мысли о предстоящем выпускном в голове! Обдумывание общей идеи, деталей и репертуара предстоящего праздника... И, неизбежно, воспоминания о выпусках прошедших...

Прощальная *"Песня воспитателей" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Дом детства"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137626 дважды звучала в стенах нашего детского сада. Первый раз  взрослых было 5

песня воспитателей.jpg
А на следующий год участвовать в таком трепетном прощальном номере захотели все педагоги, включая заместителя заведующей, которые с ребятами работали. Вот что у нас получилось:




*СПАСИБО* за чудесную песню!!! Равнодушных не было ни среди поющих, ни среди зрителей! Песня помогла нам, взрослым, почувствовать себя еще ближе к детям, а детям - ощутить нашу к ним любовь!

И еще одну песню прошлогоднего выпуска хочу показать. И снова - огромное СПАСИБО Алле!!! Песня из ее другого выпускного диска - *"Золотое детство"*. 
Выпускной у нас был морской тематики. На кораблике детства мы отправились в плавание от причала "Детский сад" к пристани "Школа". И как нельзя лучше вписывалась в эту историю песня *"Кораблик детства"*! 

Мы объединили пение ребят и "финальный проход", идею которого я тоже в свое время подсмотрела у Аллы Евтодьевой вот здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4344961





Снова и снова - *СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------

krinka (10.04.2019), olga kh (24.03.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), говорушка (04.04.2019), Людмилая (24.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Очень все трогательно, Ириша!!! Спасибо тебе за такое трепетное отношение к Аллиным чудесным песням (ты - просто Ангел Аллочкин, так я тебя вижу) До слез досмотрела первое видео - действительно, так хорошо слушается песня, и видно ваше доброе отношение к ребятишкам, и твое волнение, Ириша) Но все получилось замечательно! Красивый номер с прекрасной песней! И "Кораблик детства" - замечательная тема для выпускного, а тем более, уже и песня есть) Спасибо тебе - становишься еще ближе, когда стала показывать своих детей, свой детский сад) А выпускной, действительно, совсем не за горами...

----------

Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (24.03.2019), Людмилая (24.03.2019), Олюр (03.04.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> "Пригласи меня, папа, на вальс!"





> "Кадриль с мамами"





> "Призвание





> "Песня воспитателей"


Ирочка, как всё трогательно, сердечно, какие замечательные  и детки, и родители, и педагоги, какой высокий уровень подготовки!
Получила от Вашей работы большое удовольствие и наслаждение! Удачи !

----------

aichka (03.04.2019), olga kh (04.04.2019), Vitolda (03.04.2019), говорушка (04.04.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Песня "Призвание" Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Песни для самых-самых" звучала в нашем саду уже дважды.





> И как нельзя лучше вписывалась в эту историю песня "Кораблик детства"!


Ирочка, как же мне приятно, что мои песни поются в разных детских садах многих городов! Как замечательно видеть, что дети поют с удовольствием, что эти песни им нравятся! Спасибо тебе большущее! Необыкновенно трогательно! 
Благодарю тебя от всего сердца! :Tender:

----------

krinka (11.04.2019), olga kh (10.04.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (10.04.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

В наше время так интересно работать с ребятами, брать в репертуар появляющиеся прямо сейчас замечательные песни для дошколят. И при этом - пусть виртуально - быть знакомой с их авторами! И то, что возможно сказать им - СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ - тоже замечательно!!!

Снова и снова большое* СПАСИБО* *Тамаре Бокач* за песню *"Что зовем мы Родиной"*. С любовью и нежностью исполнили ее мои ребята из старшей и подготовительной групп на празднике, посвященном Дню Победы! *СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (15.05.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Tatleo (31.01.2021), Valenta (19.01.2020), гунька (14.05.2019), Людмилая (15.05.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

За песню *"У вечного огня"* просто огромное спасибо *Ларисе Некрасовой*!!! С того момента, как песня появилась на свет, она звучит в моем саду КАЖДЫЙ год, неизменно! Знакомимся с ней в старшей группе. И для детей она сразу становится ОСОБОЙ! На первых занятиях в сентябре, когда по желанию ребят вспоминаем знакомые им песни - эта песня, у ставших подготовишками ребят, оказывается названной обязательно! И в мае последнего детсадовского года дети вкладывают в ее исполнение еще больше души, трепета, серьезности.
*СПАСИБО!!!!!*

----------

aichka (15.05.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Людмилая (15.05.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одно спасибо Ларисе - за песню *"Капризный дождик"*! Одна из любимых песен моих ребят!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (15.05.2019), krinka (15.05.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Людмилая (15.05.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И круглый год не устаю говорить *СПАСИБО* за песни, которые звучат у нас на каждом празднике, концерте или развлечении, *Алле Евтодьевой*! Вот и на прошедшем в последнюю неделю апреля в нашем саду концерте для бабушек и дедушек мои ребята из старшей группы с удовольствием исполнили *"Танец с поворотами"* в котором звучала песня из последнего Аллиного танцевального диска *"Приглашение к танцу"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143117 Хочется еще раз сказать *СПАСИБО* автору не только за эту песню, но и за весь замечательный диск!!! ВСЕ входящие в него песни несомненно будут звучать в нашем саду из года в год!!!

----------

aichka (16.05.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Людмилая (15.05.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один танец из диска *"Приглашение к танцу" Аллы Евтодьевой* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143117 в исполнении моих ребят из старшей группы хочу показать. *"Танец с цветочком"*. Ребята старались (каждый в меру своего темперамента), танцевали с большим удовольствием! 
*СПАСИБО за песню и интересную идею танца!!!*

----------

aichka (12.06.2019), olga kh (16.06.2019), Tatleo (31.01.2021), Valenta (19.01.2020), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка, за то, что берешь мои танцы и песни в свой репертуар для своих детей, для меня это- бальзам, необыкновенно приятно! 
Как замечательно видеть танцующих с удовольствием ребяток, как приятно наблюдать их движения, перестроения под песни, которые сочинены именно для таких несложных коммуникативных танцев! 
Очень тебе благодарна и смотрю с удовольствием!
Спасибо! :Tender:

----------

krinka (17.11.2019), olga kh (16.06.2019), Vitolda (12.06.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Скоро месяц, как затихли звуки выпускного праздника в нашем саду... Мы попрощались с замечательной группой ребят! Каждый - словно маленькая звездочка! Поэтому и никакого сомнения не было в выборе тематики выпускного сценария! Конечно же - Зажигаем звезды!!!


А вот и первая из прозвучавших в этот день песен!* "Зажигаем звезды!"*

----------

aichka (25.06.2019), krinka (17.11.2019), lenik (26.06.2019), olga kh (24.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), буссоница (24.06.2019), говорушка (27.06.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Песню *"Доброта" Дмитрия Дунаева* исполнили наши трепетные и нежные девочки, любимые солистки. Им мне даже подпевать не хочется, хочется слушать..  И ведь поверишь, что имя награждает человека музыкальными способностями: три из поющих девочек - Вики! И четвертая - Русалина.

----------

aichka (25.06.2019), krinka (17.11.2019), lenik (26.06.2019), MarinaMi (27.06.2019), olga kh (24.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), буссоница (24.06.2019), говорушка (27.06.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Остальные девочки-выпускницы с большим удовольствием исполнили песню *Тамары Каптюховой на слова Людмилы Кирилловой "Верные подружки"*.

----------

aichka (25.06.2019), krinka (17.11.2019), lenik (26.06.2019), olga kh (24.06.2019), Tatleo (31.01.2021), Valenta (19.01.2020), буссоница (24.06.2019), говорушка (27.06.2019), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Наши *Первоклашки* готовы дружно и весело зашагать в школу с песней *Игоря Крутого*

----------

aichka (25.06.2019), olga kh (24.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), буссоница (24.06.2019), говорушка (27.06.2019), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

А песней *"Для чего" Дениса Майданова* мы завершили наш праздник.

----------

aichka (25.06.2019), lenik (26.06.2019), Lia-Lia (28.01.2020), olga kh (24.06.2019), Tatleo (31.05.2020), Valenta (19.01.2020), vetlost (06.10.2019), говорушка (27.06.2019), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, отличные выступления, прекрасные  номера, замечательное пение- чистое и осознанное, прочувствованное и трогательное пение!
Детки просто молодцы!
И ты такая умничка,  научила ребяток так петь, чувствовать музыку, быть выразительными!
Просто  удовольствие получила! Спасибо!!! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (27.06.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (26.06.2019), Олюр (30.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня за окном тепло, сухо и солнечно, и даже температура не просто плюсовая, а целых плюс 14! Тем не менее - ноябрь... и все рабочие мысли уже о предстоящем Новогоднем празднике! Этап подбора репертуара...

И новые для себя песни хочется попробовать.. Но есть и такие, которые хочется петь снова и снова! И уже уверена, что обращусь к ним и в этом году!

Традиционно праздник в подготовительной группе заканчивается общей песней! Ее исполняют и дети и взрослые, находящиеся в зале. И вот уже несколько лет эта песня -* "Новогодний вечер" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Возле елочки"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 . Я сама ну просто ОЧЕНЬ люблю песню! Ее яркий позитивный заряд, насыщенность любовью и добром! Ее разнохарактерность - переход от таинственности к сверкающей праздничности! И детям моим песня неизменно нравится с первого же знакомства! 

Уверена, что еще не один год не смогу лишить себя удовольствия снова и снова возвращаться к этой чудесной, замечательной песне! А вот так она прозвучала в моем саду год назад:

----------

aichka (08.11.2019), olga kh (07.11.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Первый раз слушая песни диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!" Аллы Евтодьевой* сразу же решила, что мимо песни *"Елки кокетки"* пройти не смогу! А с каким удовольствием пели мои девочки!!! СПАСИБО за чудесную песню!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (08.11.2019), olga kh (07.11.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Лилия60 (19.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Аллочка, Ириша! "Окунули" в предновогодье) Радостно смотреть и слушать, особенно, если за окном нескончаемый дождь (сейчас еще и снег!), темнота с утра до вечера - это просто что-то! А здесь веселье, Дед Мороз, чудесные Аллочкины песни!.. ЗдОрово!!!

----------

aichka (08.11.2019), Vitolda (07.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за это чудесное новогоднее настроение, за такое чистое и замечательное пение деток, за то, что берешь мои песни в работу! Как же приятно! Спасибо огромное, я так рада и благодарю тебя от всей души! :Tender:

----------

Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (08.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Ежегодно все приходящие в наш детский сад Дедушки Морозы слушают песни Аллы Евтодьевой! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736  Довольно улыбаются и пританцовывают! Мне и самой они ТАК нравятся!!! Радуюсь тому, что для каждого возраста есть!!! 

Вот так приветствовали дедушку мои ребята год назад:




В этом году снова хочу эту песню взять!!! Это *"Дедушка Мороз"* из диска *"Замела метель"*. А для создания настроения при знакомстве и разучивании песни - клип сделала. 




*БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!!!!!!!* Хочется петь и петь!!! Настроение поднимается и у детей и у взрослых!!!

----------

olga kh (16.11.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Лилия60 (19.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

В последние годы Новогодний праздник в нашем саду помогают провести группы приглашенных артистов, а мы только вклиниваемся в их сценарий с заранее подготовленными детскими номерами. Это проще... Но жаль тех моментов творчества взрослых, когда готовили сказку для детей сами!!! С таким удовольствием играли наши воспитатели в *"Волшебном кольце Деда Мороза"* по новогоднему сценарию Аллы Евтодьевой https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...96#post5433096!!!! А повторили этот сценарий в разные годы с разными детьми, разными артистами-воспитателями дважды - и каждый раз с успехом, с радостью детей и взрослых. *СПАСИБО* за сказку!!!!!

Хочу здесь показать фрагмент нашего праздника с этим сюжетом

----------

aichka (17.11.2019), olga kh (16.11.2019), Valenta (19.01.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Лилия60 (19.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, а с таким удовольствием это смотрится! Умнички твои актеры, а уж то, что они все играют наизусть, без бумажки и подсказок, так четко знают текст- отдельное уважение! Умнички! Ребята, наверное, как завороженные смотрели и оказывались в сказке! Спасибо тебе и твоим воспитателям! Очень здорово! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (17.11.2019), буссоница (17.11.2019), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году на осеннем празднике мне захотелось с белочками СПЕТЬ песенку *"Танец бельчат"* из диска *"Танцевать хотят зверята" Аллы Евтодьевой*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143117 Девчатам ОЧЕНЬ понравилась песня! Осенью праздничный вариант исполнения снять не удалось... Но они с удовольствием снова запели песенку и сейчас, уже после нового года! НИЧЕГО не забыли (тоже показатель того, что песня НРАВИТСЯ!!!). СПАСИБО за песню от моих девочек!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (18.01.2020), Valenta (19.01.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), о-ля-ля (18.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за замечательных белочек! Эта песня задумывалась как танец для белочек, но твои талантливые девчонки умудрились спеть эту почти скороговорку в припеве! Умнички! 
Спасибо большое тебе и твоим чудо-девчонкам! Необыкновенно приятно!!! :Tender:

----------

Valenta (19.01.2020), Vitolda (19.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## Valenta

Ирочка,заглянула к тебе, признаюсь, мимоходом, на секундочку.... А задержалась...!!!! 
Отдохнула душой и сердцем, подпиталась доброй энергией, излучаемой атмосферой ваших праздников. Таких искренних, настоящих! Сколько труда вложено в детей. И они благодарно возвращают это тепло и любовь. 
Невероятно светлое послевкусие от посещения этой темки осталось. 
Ириш,  :Tender:  :Ok:  :Vishenka 32: 
СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!

----------

aichka (23.01.2020), Vitolda (19.01.2020), Лилия60 (19.01.2020), Марийка-Умница (28.01.2020), Олюр (25.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Хоть зима в этом году в нашей полосе и не совсем зимняя, без холодов и морозов с весьма скромным количеством снега - тем не менее по календарю до весны еще целый месяц!!! Потому в репертуар, нацеливаясь на 8 марта, в первую очередь беру песни о бабушках, в которых обычно нет четкого указания на время года. 
И снова и снова возвращаюсь к песням *Аллы Евтодьевой* из ее весенних дисков. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343
Вот так прошлой весной пели мои ребята для своих бабушек:

*"Самый лучший друг - бабушка" из диска "Песни для самых-самых"* (подготовительная группа)




*"Бабушки" из диска "Песни для самых-самых"* (старшая группа)




*"Молодая бабушка" из диска "Весна идет"* (подготовительная группа)

----------

aichka (28.01.2020), Tatleo (31.05.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020), Татиана 65 (07.02.2020)

----------


## aichka

Милая Ирочка! Огромное-огромное спасибо за то, что используешь моои песни в работе со своими ребятками!
 Мне это очень и очень приятно! Ты и твои детки -большие молодцы!  
Смотрела и слушала с таким удовольствием и с радостью - это такое счастье, кога твои песни поют дети других садов и городов - такая честь для меня и такая награда!
Спасибо большущее тебе и твоим воспитанникам, приятно очень-очень! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (28.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

За песнями о маме тоже  иду в *Весенние диски Аллы Евтодьевой*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 Такие они там разные! От веселых, заводных и озорных, до нежно задумчивых, ласковых, лирических! Внутри одного праздника тоже такие разные песни нужны! Так и было у моих подготовишек год назад! 

В *"Лирическую"* из диска *"Капелька солнышка"* ребята вложили всю свою любовь и нежность к своим мамам, старались петь тепло и ласково..




А песня *"Мы хотим поговорить о мамах"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* звучала  с задором, восторгом, восхищением своими мамами!




Такие разные -  ОБЕ песни ребята разучивали и исполняли с большим удовольствием! 

*СПАСИБО за песни от меня и моих ребят!!!*

----------

aichka (03.02.2020), говорушка (07.02.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Каки замечательные твои ребятки, с каким удовольствием поют! Необыкновенно приятно слушать!
И нежную и веселую песни -поют чудесно, душевно и чистенько! Спасибо тебе и твоим деткам! Радуюсь от души, слушая! Приятно необыкновенно! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (04.02.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И за песнями о весне спешу туда же! В *Весенние диски Аллы Евтодьевой*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 Благо есть они там на любой вкус и возраст!!! Это видео у меня только больших ребят есть, а звучат песни в КАЖДОЙ группе! За что просто огромное СПАСИБО автору!!!!!!!!

Нежная *"Весенняя"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* - потому что и про весну и про маму, постоянно параллели проводятся! Именно фраза: "Неслучайно, точно знаю, только лишь весна придет, первый свой чудесный праздник нашим мамам отдает" помогает мне смириться с тем, что о Весне поем когда за окном еще снег, а часто и холод... И вообще - эта песня из разряда тех, что запала глубоко в душу при самом первом прослушивании! Помню, как  получив и прослушав диск не спала ночь, потому что хотелось немедленно сделать клип к песне!!!!!! С тех пор неизменно поем с подготовишками! КАЖДЫЙ год!!! Другие песни могут меняться, чередоваться.. но эта звучит ВСЕГДА!!!
Вот так это было в 2019:




Песня *"По солнечной дорожке"* из диска *"Песни для самых-самых"* прозвучала в нашем зале второй раз. Впервые я брала ее с в старшей группе (еще с другими ребятами), и дети отлично справились с песней, пели задорно и весело, как говорится - взахлеб! ТАК им нравилось!!! А год назад подготовишкам по сценарию нужна была песня, с которой бы они отправились в дорогу. И "По солнечной дорожке" подошла как нельзя лучше!!! И снова стала песня для ребят одной из любимых!




НЕ ПЕРЕСТАНУ ГОВОРИТЬ - *СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ!!!*

----------

aichka (06.02.2020), olga kh (22.03.2020), говорушка (07.02.2020), Добронрава (07.02.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020), Татиана 65 (07.02.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

> И вообще - эта песня из разряда тех, что запала глубоко в душу при самом первом прослушивании! Помню, как получив и прослушав диск не спала ночь, потому что хотелось немедленно сделать клип к песне!!!!!!


Спасибо за Ваше творчество и таких замечательных, музыкальных деток!

----------

Vitolda (07.02.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Наступило время подготовки к выпускному... Думая о репертуаре и сценарии неизбежно вспоминаются годы прошедшие... ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ дети выпустились у меня прошлым маем!!! Сейчас вспоминаю и поражаюсь тому, насколько много музыкального материала мы с ребятами успели подготовить и исполнить на празднике! Некоторые я уже показала, получив видео выпускного. Но это далеко не все!

Ни один наш праздник не обходится без песен *Аллы Евтодьевой*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137626 И последний выпускной - не исключение! Вот так, задорно и весело, исполнили ребята песню *"Волшебная страна детства" из диска "Прощаемся мы с детским садом"* 




Особое СПАСИБО за песню *"Спасибо всем!" из диска "Золотое детство"*!!! Во-первых, она помогает избегать нудных длинных перекличек с благодарностью для сотрудников детского сада, позволяет сделать это одной общей песней! А во-вторых, делает эту благодарность яркой и радостной!




Никогда не перестану говорить: *"Спасибо за песни!!!!!"*

----------

aichka (23.03.2020), olga kh (22.03.2020), говорушка (23.03.2020), Лилия60 (23.03.2020), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, большущее спасибо за то, что берешь мои песни в свой репертуар, за то, что они звучат в исполнении твоих выпускников! Спасибо - за пение, за эмоциональность и выразительность! Приятно очень-очень! :Tender:  
Всегда радуюсь, когда слышу свои песни в исполнении детей из других городов- значит, нравятся песни, значит, не зря они появляются и живут!
Спасибо твоим ребяткам за красивое исполнение и, конечно, тебе, за выбор песен! :Yahoo:

----------

Vitolda (24.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Танец с малышами *"Дай мне ручку, малыш!"* из диска *Аллы Евтодьевой "Золотое детство"* прошлым маем получился у нас с выпускниками скорее песней, чем танцем. Ребята любили эту песню, очень трепетно к ней относились!




*Снова и снова - СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (24.03.2020), krinka (31.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.03.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще две песни из диска *Аллы Евтодьевой "Золотое детство"* прозвучали год назад на нашем выпускном. Обе стали премьерой. Обе исполнили дети вместе со взрослыми.

Песня *"Воспитателей глаза"* была исполнена вместе с родителями. И дети и взрослые с ее помощью смогли выразить свою нежность, любовь к воспитателям, которые стали родными за прошедшие в саду годы.




А песню *"Не забывай"* пели выпускники вместе с педагогами детского сада. Прощались и обещали друг другу встречи!




Снова и снова, и не последний раз - *СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ*!!!!

----------

aichka (30.03.2020), alla-mus (30.03.2020), krinka (31.03.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, как же замечательно! Нежно, душевно, с таким трогательным чувством нежности! СПАСИБО!
И дети, и воспитатели, и родители спели прекрасно!
Получилось замечательное и трогательное прощание - такое искреннее и доброе!
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! ЧУДЕСНО!

----------

Vitolda (30.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Уже так давно не занимаемся мы с ребятами... и впереди долгое лето... Надеюсь, что осенние занятия начнутся вовремя!!! Будем радоваться общением друг с другом, играть, танцевать и петь! Вспомним знакомое и познакомимся с новым! И обязательно с огромным удовольствием повернемся к Танцевальным дискам Аллы Евтодьевой https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=143117 

Так нравится малышам в ритм стучать *кубиками*, танцевать с ними под песенку из диска *"Приглашение к танцу"*! Два года назад первый раз в младшую группу танец принесла. Тогда кубики из группы принесли - разного размера, некоторые из маленьких ладошек вырывались, падали... Именно это исполнение на занятии и снято на моем видео. .Теперь уже специально в зал купила, чтоб на всю группу, яркие, новые, и одного  удобного размера. Так что обязательно будем танцевать снова и снова!!! Мне и самой - ТАК нравится!!! И танцевать с малышами и смотреть в их радостные глазки! 

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (18.05.2020), olga kh (20.05.2020), Tatleo (31.05.2020), гунька (21.05.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один танец из этого же диска - *"Приглашение к танцу"* - снова принесу детям, но теперь уже подготовишкам - *"Летку-енку с сороконожкой"*. Постараемся сделать хотя бы элементы костюмов - усики первому в сороконожке, крылышки и маски ребятам из второй колонки.. и обыграем танец как сценку! Когда к танцующей сороконожке присоединяются бабочки, жучки, зверюшки, дети... А с каким прямо таки азартом разучивали ребята танец!!! Готовы были повторять его снова и снова! Скакали и в зале, и в группе, и на улице! Ну как не захотеть снова увидеть горящие глаза??? Поэтому - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будем танцевать еще! 

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (18.05.2020), olga kh (20.05.2020), гунька (21.05.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо и за "Танец с кубиками" и за "Сороконожку" - посмотрела с удовольствием! Умнички детки - музыку слушают, вовремя меняют движения, внимательны малыши к воспитателю,а большие ребятки успевают в таком быстром темпе инсценировать и танцевать! 
Спасибо, приятно  до невозможности, получила массу позитива!  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (21.05.2020), буссоница (21.05.2020), Олюр (30.05.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень хочется поделиться своей радостью! В моем детском саду теперь есть металлофоны, которые хорошо строят, звучание пластин совпадает с их названием! Причем металлофонов этих хватает теперь на ВСЮ группу ребят! Поделиться то хочу, а вот так совпадало, что те праздники в прошлом учебном году, когда звучал у нас оркестр металлофонов, никто не снимал на видео... В этом году решила - обязательно снимем сами! Но не тут то было... Нормального видео с праздника так и не получилось... Поэтому делюсь записью с занятия.

*"Оркестр для дождика", муз. и сл. Аллы Евтодьевой (песня из диска "Осенняя погода")* 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

----------

aichka (04.11.2020), krinka (22.03.2021), olga kh (12.12.2020), Valenta (04.11.2020), буссоница (04.11.2020), Марина Сухарева (04.11.2020), Олюр (04.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Очень и очень приятно! Ребятки хорошо, уверенно поют и чувствуют музыку и ритм в оркестре! Для меня огромная радость, что мои песни поются ребятами других детсадов! А как им нравится подыгрывать себе в оркестре! Играют уже уверенно и без напряжения! Молодцы! Спасибо, Ирочка! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (04.11.2020)

----------


## taniusha61

Какая прелестная песенка! Видно, что детям очень нравится!

----------

Vitolda (07.11.2020)

----------


## bessa

Очень здорово! Пригодится!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Настал период подготовки к весенним праздникам. И, как обычно, вспоминаю об уже пошедших праздниках, о промахах и о том, что хотелось бы повторить. 

Ни один женский день в моем саду не проходит без песен из *весенних дисков Аллы Евтодьевой* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343

*"Полька цветов" из диска "Капелька солнышка"*
Это номер из выпускного праздника. Хотелось, чтоб каждая девочка предстала прекрасным цветком, показала свою красоту!

----------

aichka (30.01.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Песня *"Лучшей маме" из диска "Весенние сюрпризы"* впервые прозвучала в моем саду когда нынешние подготовишки были средними. Они очень старались! От излишнего старания временами покрикивали (чтоб маме лучше слышно было каждый голосок). От избытка чувств кому-то хотелось сбегать срочно маму поцеловать... Но спели полностью самостоятельно, без помощи взрослых! И получилось вот так:




*СПАСИБО за песню!!!! Мы поем ее снова и снова!*

----------

aichka (30.01.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

А без песни* "Молодая бабушка"* из диска *"Весна идет"* просто не могу представить себе ни одного весеннего праздника! С того момента, как песня появилась,  она звучит в нашем саду КАЖДЫЙ год. В прошлом году прозвучала в сольном варианте.

*"Молодая бабушка", автор Алла Евтодьева*
исполняет Варвара Свечникова




*СПАСИБО за чудесную песню!!!* И снова - поем!!!

----------

aichka (30.01.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за эти чудесные, теплые видео! И поют дети замечательно, с душой, и танцуют с удовольствием! Мне  так приятно, что эти песни звучат в твоем детском саду, что  они любимы детьми и тобой! Огромное удовольствие смотреть и слушать! Приятно невероятно! Спасибо сто раз!!!! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (21.03.2021), Vitolda (04.02.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

В нашем саду становится традицией в середине февраля проводить фестиваль-конкурс чтецов и вокалистов. Всем желающим представляется возможность выступить сольно с большим стихотворением или с песней. Примерно за месяц до конкурса родителей старшей и подготовительной к школе групп знакомим с положением о фестивале - конкурсе и ждем заявок. Некоторые родители самостоятельно подбирают репертуар для своих ребят, другие высказывают желание, чтобы их ребенок участвовал в конкурсе, но подготовить его просят специалистов в саду - логопеда или музыкального руководителя. 
До введения карантина для ребят было интереснее - ведь выступали они не только для себя, но и для слушателей из другой группы и для с удовольствием приходящих в гости родителей, бабушек и дедушек. Но и только для своих ребят с удовольствием выступают с приготовленным "по секрету" номером.
Конечно же, никто из участников не остается без диплома и маленького приза!

Хочу показать некоторые выступления ребят.

*Русалина Шипигина с песней "Я влюбилась в крокодила"*




Эта моя звездочка уже второклассница.

----------

aichka (20.03.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), буссоница (20.03.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

А эта девочка сейчас ходит в старшую группу.  Очень музыкальна и артистична. Но к огромному моему сожалению - очень много пропускает... Вот и в феврале пришла всего за несколько дней до фестиваля! И решила выступить со своей любимой песней - "Катюшей"

*Вика Грушина "Катюша"*

----------

aichka (20.03.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), буссоница (20.03.2021), гунька (21.03.2021), МарСух (07.04.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Эту звезду к фестивалю-конкурсу готовила мама. Я была удивлена выбором песни, а когда послушала фонограмму - испугалась - как под нее 6 летний ребенок петь сможет. Смогла! Показала свою выдержку - не вылетела из ритма и тональности с начала до конца! Но вот - непоседа по характеру, пританцовывающая в любой песне на занятиях - стоит практически смирно. На движения уже сил не хватает! В целом - умница!

*Вика Писарева "Выходной"*

----------

aichka (21.03.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), буссоница (20.03.2021), гунька (21.03.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одно фестивальное выступление хочу показать. Наша

*"Маленькая модница" Лера Губская*

----------

aichka (21.03.2021), olga kh (21.03.2021), буссоница (20.03.2021), гунька (21.03.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), татуся (21.03.2021)

----------


## olga kh

> "Полька цветов" из диска "Капелька солнышка"
> Это номер из выпускного праздника. Хотелось, чтоб каждая девочка предстала прекрасным цветком, показала свою красоту!


Добрый вечер, Ирочка! Нарядная очень получилась Полька!!! Зонтики шикарные просто цветочные - такая интересная задумка! Спасибо большое и тебе, и Аллочке - вдохновительнице)

----------

aichka (26.03.2021), Vitolda (21.03.2021)

----------


## olga kh

И за концертные, фестивальные номера - отдельное спасибо! Прекрасная возможность каждому ребенку почувствовать себя ЗВЕЗДОЧКОЙ, причем в родных стенах, где все тебя знают, за тебя переживают и "болеют") Хорошая и правильная традиция!

----------

aichka (26.03.2021), Vitolda (21.03.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну наконец-то наступает настоящая Весна!!! Вместе с Солнышком просыпается настроение! И желание петь!
В каждой группе с удовольствием сейчас поем песни о ВЕСНЕ! Вот так это делают мои солисты - подготовишки:

*"Весенняя капель", муз. и сл. И.Козловой*

----------

aichka (09.04.2021), olga kh (09.04.2021), говорушка (09.04.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Тем, кто регулярно заходит на эту мою страничку, уже знакома одна из моих ярких выпускниц - Русалина Шипигина. Начиная со средней группы девочка пела на всех наших праздниках и сольно и в небольших подгруппах. Некоторые видео, где девочка солирует в песне или поет в подгруппе я уже выкладывала вот здесь: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5549877 здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5549880 здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5569008 здесь https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5537187 А здесь - сольное выступление Русалины https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5634881

Так радостно, что родители девочки тоже видят ее незаурядные способности и продолжают развивать их. Девочка занимается с педагогом по вокалу, выступает на концертных площадках города, участвует в конкурсах.

----------

aichka (10.09.2021), olga kh (15.09.2021), SANOCHKA (14.09.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (23.09.2021), буссоница (09.09.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Хочу показать два видео с одной и той же песней, которая всегда принимается ребятами с огромным восторгом! Это *"Разговор с Бабой Ягой" Аллы Евтодьевой* из новогоднего диска *"Все на карнавал!"*. Но сама песня - внесезонная! В разные годы мои ребята пели ее и осенью, и зимой... Если по сценарию в зале появляется баба Яга - не могу не удержаться и не взять эту замечательную песню!!! А эти видео сняты в прошлом учебном году весной. В старшей и подготовительной группах сценарий 8 марта был с этой сказочной старушкой. Бабу Ягу разные воспитатели играли и песня разная получилась. Вот эта Баба Яга более музыкальная, с отличным чувством ритма! Жаль, что снято видео не сначала...




А эта Баба Яга разошлась!!! ХарАктерная!!! Возрадовалась, что на праздник ее пригласили!




*СПАСИБО автору за чудесную песню!!!!*

----------

aichka (14.11.2021), Олюр (19.11.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (14.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! И бабкам Ёжкам твоим- спасибо! Как вжились в роль! Не выйти! :Taunt:  Как здорово играют и поют! Умницы! Передай им большое спасибо! 
Ребятки какие молодцы! Поют  замечательно! И не смущаются такого интересного и неожиданного персонажа! Настоящий диалог получился! 
Причем и у старших ребяток, и у подготовишек! И старшие какие перспективные - не хуже подготовишек справились! 
Спасибо, приятно ОЧЕНЬ! Как же здорово! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (14.11.2021)

----------

